
Show HN: OpenArena Live – In-Browser Quake with Multiplayer Using WebRTC - hauxir
https://openarena.live/servers
======
EFFALO
wow, this totally works! just played a few rounds with a friend. very little
lag. thanks for making this, it's a lot of fun! here's my open game:
[https://openarena.live/lblplo](https://openarena.live/lblplo)

------
badsavage
Nicely done

